# June 2002 - 16th Annual Modern Arnis Camp Michigan



## dng1032 (May 31, 2002)

IMAF, Inc.  
June 20-23, 2002 
16th Annual 4 day Modern Arnis Camp
East Lansing, Michigan on the campus of MSU
Sponsored by Terry Wareham
following is a link to the pricing information.

I hope to see you there...
Thank You, 
David Ng
Board of Directors, IMAF, Inc.

p.s- if you can only make it one of the days contact Terry Wareham for the price break down.  brogam@chaffee.net

http://www.modernarnis.net/event/camp.shtml 

A letter from Terry Wareham: 

Dear fellow Arnisador, 

I am proud to announce the 16th Annual Midwest Modern Arnis Summer Camp! The
camp will be held Thursday, June 20th through Sunday, June 23rd at Michigan
State University.

As you may already know, Grandmaster Remy Amador Presas, Father and Founder of
Modern Arnis, passed away August 28, 2001. Before his death, Grandmaster Presas
appointed Randi Schea, MD as the Successor and Chairman of the International
Modern Arnis Federation (IMAF, Inc.). The IMAF is dedicated to continuing
Grandmaster Presas' vision for the future of Modern Arnis in an open, sharing
and nurturing way. For more information about Modern Arnis and the IMAF, Inc,
please visit www.modernarnis.net

This year's camp will be lead by IMAF Steering Committee members and Masters of
Tapi-Tapi Randi Schea, MD, Chuck Gauss, Jim Ladis, Ken Smith and Brian
Zawilinski. Instruction will include many areas of Modern Arnis training
including basic, intermediate and advanced material with an emphasis on
developing a strong foundation, and, of course, lots of Tapi-Tapi! 

We will be staying in Holden Hall on the Southwest end of the MSU campus.
Please see the information below for pricing options. The inclusive package
includes training, lodging and meals. Meals will include breakfast, lunch and
dinner and will begin with dinner on Thursday night and end with lunch on Sunday
afternoon. There are also plenty of restaurants within walking distance of the
dorm. Please be sure to indicate if you plan to arrive a day early or leave
late, and if you would like to stay in your dorm room. Also, be sure to indicate
if you would prefer a private room.

Please download and print the registration form in PDF format and send it to
the address below. Please make checks payable to "Midwest Modern Arnis" (Sorry,
credit card payments cannot be accepted). I will send you a map and additional
information when I receive your registration form and payment. 

This year's camp is sure to be dynamic, high-energy and fun-filled for
everyone!

Thank you and we all look forward to seeing you in June!

Respectfully yours, 
Terry Wareham, Camp Director


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 31, 2002)

I have known Terry since the 1987 Michigan
Summer Camp. He is a very nice host. Michigan
State is a nice campus to work out on and
the dorms have been very good in the past.  

(* Please note: It was with extreme difficulty
that the above complements to MSU came out of my
fingers. BSCS 1990 U of M *) :rofl: 

It has always been a very fun camp with lots
of good people.

I hope to be able to attend, unfortunately for
me work has that week as a travel week for me.

I hope to be able to attend.

Best Regards

Rich   

PS: Please Note I am not a member of the IMAF Inc.
and I have made these comments myself.

Train and Have Fun! :asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2002)

I too attended the 1987 camp and wish to echo the positive comments about the MSU camps and Mr. Wareham.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2002)

Hi All,

I went today to the Michigan Summer camp.
I was only able to watch a little as do to the
time of day I was able to get out of work.
I enjoyed the drills and teaching methods of
My Cunningham (Spelling could be wrong I 
apologize). And I also had the chance to Watch
Chuck Gauss teach some Tapi-Tapi. I know it has
been said before by others, but I am saying it
here and now, Chuck can teach you well. I really
enjoyed his emphasis on Positioning and body
mechanics. It was enjoyable to watch him instruct.

I also was able to meet MAO and Whoopass for a 
quick Minute and both were very nice and friendly.
They sought me out once they knew I was present.
I also had the chance to say hi to many people
again I have not had a chance to talk to in a
while, including Jim Ladis and Ken Smith. I was
able to meet with David Ng and talk. It was fun .
I also enjoyed a very nice conversation with Dr. 
Randi Schea. Thanks!

I also am forever in the debt to Ken Smith, anyone
who buys me food is a friend for ever.  

The atmosphere was good and the time I spent was
fun.

Now for someone who attended the whole seminar
to give a more complete review.

Thank you everyone for your time and friendship
at the seminar. And once again thanks to Terry
for being the host.

Rich
:asian:


----------



## Mao (Jun 23, 2002)

I just want to post a quick note as it is after 11:00pm and I'm on duty tomorrow. The camp was a raging success. All who attended were like family, as Remy would have liked. I did get a chance to meet Rich Parsons however briefly. I would liked to have spent more time with him. He seemed quite friendly. Everyone who taught did a great job. Whoop and myself also had a chance to teach a little. What a blast. Perhaps more later.........ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

      Guro Dan McConnell
  IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
      Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 24, 2002)

How many people attended?


----------



## dng1032 (Jun 24, 2002)

Hello Folks!
The Michigan camp was  a lot of fun even with the temp. in the 90's.   I left the south to get away from that stuff...Wrong! 

There were between 35-40 persons in attendance of the camp including a few of the folks that came for one or two days.  A good turn out considering the Professor's dearly missed absence.

I want to thank Terry Wareham for putting on a great camp.  And to all the great people I had a chance to meet and train with.   

Rich, It was great meeting with you and chatting about FMA stuff.

Training material covered basics, traditionals, knife, dance of pain, sinawalis, footwork and stance, trapping, tapi-tapi concepts, and much more.  

You can check out a review of the camp at the following link... http://www.modernarnis.net/news/article.shtml#brophy 

The energy was great...training was fun and educational ...comradery was second to none.

Next up August 22-25 Cromwell, CT at Master Brian Zawalinski's
4 Day Modern Arnis Camp... www.modernarnis.net for more info.

Take Care,

David Ng


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks like David Ng beat me to the punch with his review of the Michigan camp !!!      I wholeheartedly agree with his assessment on the energy of the camp. It was great and the camraderie was phenomenal. I enjoyed renewing past friendships as well as making some new friends at this camp. The folks who came to this camp were outstanding people. Lastly, the Motts did a great job of teaching the material outlined in David's note.

Rich, too bad that Mao and I couldn't spend more time with you at the camp. We both saw that you were conversing with Dr. Schea at that time and didn't want to interrupt too much of it. Unfortunately, we couldn't find you after the break. You must have left by the time we resumed training.  

All in all, I had a great time even though it was in the 90's and there was no air conditioning in the dorm rooms.  

Brian Johns
Member, IMAF Inc., Board of Directors.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for the reviews--the link has a very detailed review as well. It mentions the testing--how many people tested for rank?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 25, 2002)

Dan & Brian,

Thanks for missing me. IT would have hurt if
you had hit me. :rofl: 

Seriously guys let me know your schedule and
maybe I could be convinced to drive down and
see you guys over a weekend. All I would need
is the promise of a pillow and floor space.  

Yes, I did enjoy a very nice and lengthy 
discussion with Dr. Schea and afterwards a nice
dinner with David, Roland, Ken, Chuck, Randi,
Tiffany, Terry and three others, I apologize
for being bad with names. I did have to leave
to help a friend move that night and the next
day. The Piano that we moved to the second 
floor apartment was the worse.  

But that is what friends are for.  

I hope to see more of you guys later.

Rich


----------



## dng1032 (Jun 25, 2002)

I believe around 12 folks tested...I don't remember the exact number we had to catch an early flight back to NC so we only saw the  first few minutes of testing...  The student's testing looked good...I believe a lot of the testing students were for brown and black belt levels.

Rich, Hope you didn't hurt yourself moving that piano...that does suck...have done it myself before as well (small upright) ... my wife has a mid-sized grand piano...we had to hire professional piano movers for that sucker....

Additional info. regarding the camp.  We had attendees from CA, TX, NC, MI, WI, CT, AL, IL, IN, OH, CO....

Again a great time...

Take care to all,

David


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dng1032 _
> 
> *. . .
> Rich, Hope you didn't hurt yourself moving that piano...that does suck...have done it myself before as well (small upright) ... my wife has a mid-sized grand piano...we had to hire professional piano movers for that sucker....
> ...



David,

Thanks for the concern. 

The Piano was a 'Small' Up-right and I did not
hurt myself per se, but I did dehydrate, even 
though I drank what seemed to me gallons of water 
that day. Long cool shower, more water and sleep
and I was all better.  

I wish I could have made the test, I enjoy them.

Rich


----------



## Mao (Jun 25, 2002)

It looks like everything has been covered while I was on duty fightin' fires and savin' lives. I would like to add that it was great to see Jaye Spiro in attendance as well, although only for a day. I got a chance to work with her for a bit. It had been a while since I had seen her. 
 Well, I'm anxious for the next camp. The comraderie, the training, the great people, and AIR CONDITIONING!   

 

        Guro Dan McConnell
  IMAF,inc. Board of Directors
       Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------

